# Overcab bed safety net



## PincherM

I have been trying to obtain an Overcab bed safety net without success. Would appreciate any info.

Vic


----------



## rotorywing

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/home/Interior_Safety/Bunk_safety_net.aspx

Martin


----------



## steco1958

Flea Bay Here


----------



## nukeadmin

or lastly from our very own sister shop Outdoorbits in 2 sizes:

http://www.outdoorbits.com/bunk-safety-net-1500mm-580mm-p-1819.html

http://www.outdoorbits.com/bunk-safety-net-1800mm-580mm-p-1820.html


----------

